# Baked Beans from SCRATCH Today (w/ Q-view) and BBR



## big bad rog (Jul 24, 2011)

Today I'm making Baked beans from SCRATCH. I am so, so tired of beans from a can when I know I can make better. Look, truthfully, I am still going to eat beans from a can - and doctor them up to taste. I am hoping these will be rich, dark and tasty.

Here is my recipe:

2 - 1# bags of Great Northern Beans - SOAKED OVERNIGHT

1# Thick cut bacon

2 Onions

2 Tablespoons - Minced Garlic

6 Tablespoons Molasses

2 Teaspoons Kosher Salt

1 Teaspoon Black Pepper

1/2 Teaspoon Dry Mustard

1 Cup Ketchup

2 Tablespoons Worcestershire Sauce

1/2 Cup Dark Brown Sugar

1/4 Teaspoon Cayenne Pepper

1/4 Teaspoon Cinnamon

1 Tablespoon Honey

1) Soak beans overnight

2) In "soaking" water, simmer beans for 1.5 hours

3) Drain beans, reserve 1 cup liquid

4) Cut bacon into 1/2" strips, render in pan and cook, remove to paper towel to drain, reserve grease

5) Cook onion and garlic until translucent in bacon grease, remove from saute pan and drain grease

6) Mix molasses, salt, pepper, mustard, ketchup, worcestershire, sugar, cayenne, cinnamon, and honey in large bowl

7) Add beans, bacon, onions and garlic and mix

8) Place mixture into aluminum pan, add reserved "soaking" water, stir, and cover with aluminum foil

9) Bake in smoker covered for 3 hours then 3 hours uncovered

I will add more pics once its done.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 24, 2011)

Im gonna have to try these. They look good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good so far.I have only made beans from scratch once.Any thing is better homemade than from a can.Cant wait to find out how they turned out.


----------



## meateater (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks great, I agree there so much better from scratch.


----------



## big bad rog (Jul 24, 2011)

Here they are finished..... Best with a little BBQ sauce on top.


----------



## meateater (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice job, they look great.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 24, 2011)

Fine looking grub there. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2011)

Great looking meal!

Copied the bean recipe.

Will give it a try.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## daggerdoggie (Jul 25, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking meal!
> 
> Copied the bean recipe.
> 
> ...


X2 On my list!


----------



## n2 bbq (Nov 29, 2011)

All I can say is I'm starting to get very hungry.

Hey BBR have you ever tried to Can these home baked beans in mason jars?


----------



## big bad rog (Nov 29, 2011)

I haven't.

But I will tell you that we had a lot left over, stored them in several dinner side sized tupperware containers and froze them.

They did freeze and reheat very well.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 29, 2011)

No wonder I'm FAT; People like you posting delicious looking stuff and making me hungry......another Peanut Butter and Jelly,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I've been munching on Bird since T-day and now I remember why I only like it once a year
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun BBD, and be sure to ENJOY those beans for me..........


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 29, 2011)

How did I miss this one the first time - those look great !


----------



## michael ark (Nov 29, 2011)

consider it stolen .Thanks bunches.


----------



## n2 bbq (Nov 29, 2011)

Now I'm going to have to purchase some Mason Jars just to try canning this recipe.  Then report back after I give it a whirl.


----------



## tyotrain (Nov 29, 2011)

going have to try this one... Thanks for posting ribs look great also


----------



## shorte2326 (Feb 19, 2012)

Did a batch like yours but added 1/2C Jim Beam. alcohol cooked out but added great taste. Took to a party not a bean left.


----------



## first timer (May 11, 2013)

These look great, going to try them this weekend. 2  Questions though, what temp did you put them in the smoker at and what kind of wood did you use for the smoke. I'm a newbie and just started smoking about 2 months ago. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## mikesway (Jul 3, 2015)

Trying something similar today. (I know this is old, I just wanted to subscribe)


----------



## ak1 (Jul 5, 2015)

I missed this post before.

Looks like I'll have try it soon.


----------



## big bad rog (Jul 24, 2011)

Today I'm making Baked beans from SCRATCH. I am so, so tired of beans from a can when I know I can make better. Look, truthfully, I am still going to eat beans from a can - and doctor them up to taste. I am hoping these will be rich, dark and tasty.

Here is my recipe:

2 - 1# bags of Great Northern Beans - SOAKED OVERNIGHT

1# Thick cut bacon

2 Onions

2 Tablespoons - Minced Garlic

6 Tablespoons Molasses

2 Teaspoons Kosher Salt

1 Teaspoon Black Pepper

1/2 Teaspoon Dry Mustard

1 Cup Ketchup

2 Tablespoons Worcestershire Sauce

1/2 Cup Dark Brown Sugar

1/4 Teaspoon Cayenne Pepper

1/4 Teaspoon Cinnamon

1 Tablespoon Honey

1) Soak beans overnight

2) In "soaking" water, simmer beans for 1.5 hours

3) Drain beans, reserve 1 cup liquid

4) Cut bacon into 1/2" strips, render in pan and cook, remove to paper towel to drain, reserve grease

5) Cook onion and garlic until translucent in bacon grease, remove from saute pan and drain grease

6) Mix molasses, salt, pepper, mustard, ketchup, worcestershire, sugar, cayenne, cinnamon, and honey in large bowl

7) Add beans, bacon, onions and garlic and mix

8) Place mixture into aluminum pan, add reserved "soaking" water, stir, and cover with aluminum foil

9) Bake in smoker covered for 3 hours then 3 hours uncovered

I will add more pics once its done.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 24, 2011)

Im gonna have to try these. They look good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good so far.I have only made beans from scratch once.Any thing is better homemade than from a can.Cant wait to find out how they turned out.


----------



## meateater (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks great, I agree there so much better from scratch.


----------



## big bad rog (Jul 24, 2011)

Here they are finished..... Best with a little BBQ sauce on top.


----------



## meateater (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice job, they look great.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 24, 2011)

Fine looking grub there. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2011)

Great looking meal!

Copied the bean recipe.

Will give it a try.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## daggerdoggie (Jul 25, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking meal!
> 
> Copied the bean recipe.
> 
> ...


X2 On my list!


----------



## n2 bbq (Nov 29, 2011)

All I can say is I'm starting to get very hungry.

Hey BBR have you ever tried to Can these home baked beans in mason jars?


----------



## big bad rog (Nov 29, 2011)

I haven't.

But I will tell you that we had a lot left over, stored them in several dinner side sized tupperware containers and froze them.

They did freeze and reheat very well.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 29, 2011)

No wonder I'm FAT; People like you posting delicious looking stuff and making me hungry......another Peanut Butter and Jelly,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I've been munching on Bird since T-day and now I remember why I only like it once a year
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun BBD, and be sure to ENJOY those beans for me..........


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 29, 2011)

How did I miss this one the first time - those look great !


----------



## michael ark (Nov 29, 2011)

consider it stolen .Thanks bunches.


----------



## n2 bbq (Nov 29, 2011)

Now I'm going to have to purchase some Mason Jars just to try canning this recipe.  Then report back after I give it a whirl.


----------



## tyotrain (Nov 29, 2011)

going have to try this one... Thanks for posting ribs look great also


----------



## shorte2326 (Feb 19, 2012)

Did a batch like yours but added 1/2C Jim Beam. alcohol cooked out but added great taste. Took to a party not a bean left.


----------



## first timer (May 11, 2013)

These look great, going to try them this weekend. 2  Questions though, what temp did you put them in the smoker at and what kind of wood did you use for the smoke. I'm a newbie and just started smoking about 2 months ago. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## mikesway (Jul 3, 2015)

Trying something similar today. (I know this is old, I just wanted to subscribe)


----------



## ak1 (Jul 5, 2015)

I missed this post before.

Looks like I'll have try it soon.


----------

